# JD 5520 hdy pump



## ManiacMechanic (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm mostly a yellow iron guy ,,, but have a friend says he needs a hydraulic pump put on a 5520 ,,,, ( I haven't even seen the machine yet ) does this machine need to be split to put a pump on it or is it on an accessory mount ?

Thanks Folks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

No, the pump is on the valve gear cover. You can wing it without a repair manual, but I would advise getting one because you are going to want to flush the oil cooler and lines if the old pump had a catastrophic failure and kicked metal particles into the system.


----------



## ManiacMechanic (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank You


----------

